# "Camera Raw 6 Users’ Guide" by Francesco Marzoli published in English



## b_gossweiler (Nov 29, 2011)

A document I think is worthwhile reading:

"Camera Raw 6 Users’ Guide" published by Francesco Marzoli (click "Leggi tutto and scroll to the bottom of the next page for the download link).

 It contains information about several other products than LR (PS, ACR, Bridge, ...), but at a first glance I found it a good source of information. I haven't thoroughly read it yet.

Beat


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, Beat! I've added it to my reading list. 

Hal


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Beat, nice find.


----------



## SanJuanEd (Dec 12, 2011)

Is not Camera Raw (6?) integrated with LR3? If so, is the information contained in this document different, or usable, with LR? Good information, for sure, but I do not have CR as a standalone.  Thanks  Ed


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 12, 2011)

SanJuanEd said:


> Is not Camera Raw (6?) integrated with LR3? If so, is the information contained in this document different, or usable, with LR?


Yes, the ACR machine is built into LR, but it is still for the very most parts the same as ACR. Most of the sliders and the way they affect a Raw image are the same, so the information can be transformed into use with LR.

Beat


----------



## SanJuanEd (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks. Am shooting more and more raw images and did not want to interact with yet an other program. Learning LR, PSE and NIK is sufficient right now.  Ed


----------

